# Looking for a sub in WI



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Hey I might be in need of a sub this winter. I have some accounts south of West Bend that I may be interested in subbing out. Most or all of the work will be residential. I need a sub with reliable equipment and some experience. Wouldn't mind a new-b, but good equipment is a necessity. Give me a call (262) 323-1134 if you are interested. Or you can PM me or post on here.  Pay would be based on experience, and the job. Insurance is a must. 


Thanks,

Brant


----------



## BrewCityTommy (Aug 7, 2009)

Brant'sLawnCare;791120 said:


> Hey I might be in need of a sub this winter. I have some accounts south of West Bend that I may be interested in subbing out. Most or all of the work will be residential. I need a sub with reliable equipment and some experience. Wouldn't mind a new-b, but good equipment is a necessity. Give me a call (262) 323-1134 if you are interested. Or you can PM me or post on here. Pay would be based on experience, and the job. Insurance is a must.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Brant


Im new to the forum and new to the business. I so far only have one account set up, but its commercial and should pay out pretty well. I have never plowed before, but will have insurance-if you are talking about the plowing being included on my usage for my auto insurance-. I may be subbing for a friend's boss, but its not for sure. If you are interested in giving me a shot, please e-mail or call. My names tom, I have a 2003 Chevy 2500 HD, I'm deciding on which plow to go with, im thinking a boss 8'2" V XT or the similAR Western. Haven't decided on the spreader yet, but will have one, Ariens Snow Blower and a smaller toro. I do work 2nd shift, so I cant do anything 2 to 11 pm, but any other time and weekends I'm available. 414-915-1473. I could sure use some advice and experience from a pro, so if you'd like to discuss this further, I'm definitly interested, as many posts I've read seem to indicate I shouldn't be jumping ino this the way I am!


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

I live near Brookfield,Menomonee Falls border !!!! Many years plowing.... How far are the accounts ??? [email protected] !!!!!


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

I will be contacting both of you guys soon. I have a very busy week ahead of me. It will probably be on Friday or Saturday. Thanks for the replies.

Brant


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Bump. Anybody else interested?


----------



## BrewCityTommy (Aug 7, 2009)

Brant'sLawnCare;808756 said:


> Bump. Anybody else interested?


Im still interested in subbing if you are still looking. Please feel free to contact me at anytime if you would like to meet or speak in person about this. Thanks much!915-1473 (414) I can sub anytime except for the hours between 2:00pm and 12:30pm as I work 2nd shift.


----------



## BrewCityTommy (Aug 7, 2009)

BrewCityTommy;808759 said:


> Im still interested in subbing if you are still looking. Please feel free to contact me at anytime if you would like to meet or speak in person about this. Thanks much!915-1473 (414) I can sub anytime except for the hours between 2:00pm and 12:30pm as I work 2nd shift.


I meant 12:30 AM im tired!!


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

I live near Brookfield,Menomonee Falls border !!!! Many years plowing.... How far are the accounts ??? [email protected] !!!!!


----------

